# Sterling and Malachite (kitless)



## azamiryou (May 20, 2011)

7mm twist pen in walnut with solid sterling nose, centerband, and clip/finial with real malachite cabs in the clip. The nose is by Michael  Redurn, the centerband and clip are by me.

This is my first "success" at silversmithing parts for a pen, so it's far from perfect. Nevertheless, I'm kind of proud of it.:redface: I'm going to give it to my father as a thank-you for teaching me to work with silver; maybe he can stick it to the fridge with a magnet or something. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kaspar (May 20, 2011)

> This is my first "success" at silversmithing parts for a pen, so it's far from perfect. Nevertheless, I'm kind of proud of it.:redface:  I'm going to give it to my father as a thank-you for teaching me to  work with silver; maybe he can stick it to the fridge with a magnet or  something.



That is a terrific start.  Very, very nice.


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

WOW I really REALLY like that.  Great color, shapes, it really is a sharp pen!


----------



## bitshird (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful Sculpting of the clip and center band, it made a beautiful combination wit the wood, David Broadwell better watch behind himself.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 20, 2011)

That is a fine looking pen.  Really nice silver work.


----------



## Crickett (May 20, 2011)

I love the design you came up with for the clip and centre band, it has nice fluid flow to it.


----------



## crabcreekind (May 20, 2011)

Wow that is a bombtastic pen! and its 100% homemade. (except the wood)


----------



## dgscott (May 20, 2011)

Sterling!

Great work -- congratulations!
Doug


----------



## boxerman (May 20, 2011)

That's cool pen. Really like the center band and clip.


----------



## holmqer (May 20, 2011)

Great job on the silver work!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 20, 2011)

I love it! That clip is outstanding!


----------



## blade.white (May 20, 2011)

Nice work! The center band reminds me of the old rings you use to get from gumball machines. Looks like I have a new hobby to learn. Thanks for sharing.:monkey:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 20, 2011)

I too really really like that clip. Is it 1 piece with the final? It looks very solid and heavy duty. Also like the green malachite cabs.


----------



## azamiryou (May 20, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I too really really like that clip. Is it 1 piece with the final? It looks very solid and heavy duty. Also like the green malachite cabs.



Thanks. Yes, the clip is "effectively" one piece with the finial. Basically, it's all made from separate pieces of sheet stock cut, shaped, and soldered together.

If the soldering is done right, the joints should be as strong as the metal. If not, then the clip might fall off some day. Only time will tell.:tongue:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Dude! This is one of the better things I've seen here in a long, long, time. You need to buy some micro mesh and learn CA finish and you are on the way to the top!!!!!!

Totally original, totally distinctive, Excellent design, excellent execution. SUPERB WOW factor!!!  This is 9 pads away from GREATNESS!

BRAVO!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 21, 2011)

Although you call it far from perfect, the design is awesome.  It is original and it is yours.  Nobody can take that away from you.  Very nice job.  I like it.


----------



## G1Pens (May 21, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2011)

Superb !!!  I seriously doubt it will end up stuck to a fridge either!!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (May 21, 2011)

Thats a really really great start Matt. You have good positive/ negative space in your design, the splash of color of the malachite is perfect. Now all you need is practice and that means making more pens.:biggrin: And Thats not a bad thing.:biggrin:


----------



## Carrick (May 21, 2011)

Awesome Pen. Love the design you did here and I have definitely been inspired to do something original this weekend. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluwolf (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. You should be proud. Can you explain what I think I'm seeing? On the centerband, it looks like two colors. It's a really nice effect. Again, well done.


----------



## azamiryou (May 21, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Can you explain what I think I'm seeing? On the centerband, it looks like two colors. It's a really nice effect.



The black is oxidation. It doesn't show up as well in the photos, but the "back" layer on the clip is the same. You can chemically oxidize silver - I used selenium film toner.


----------



## wizard (May 21, 2011)

Matthew, That is an awesome looking pen. It is a beautiful piece of work as a silversmith. The pen has beautiful aesthetics.  The fluid feeling of overlap and semblance of the centerband and the clip is very creative. The oxidation gives it a antique look which goes together with the darker wood. The cabochons finish it off with a regal look. Thank you so much for showing. Doc  
P.S. Of one thing I am certain. That pen is not!!!! going to end up on a fridge!!


----------



## luke39uk (May 21, 2011)

Nice to see original thinking with regards to the clip and band.
Looking forward to seeing more of your pen designs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 21, 2011)

WOW - seriously you think that should go on the fridge as a magnet? OK... send it this way and I will "put it on my fridge"  

Love the clip and centerband - it is unique and I personally am a big "malachite" fan so you had me from the start with that!

(now I'm not a big fan of walnut - but it still looks great, so even that I can't really complain about and Mike will tell you that's hard to accomplish :biggrin


----------



## alphageek (May 21, 2011)

Wow!   Keep up the good work.  That is an excellent design.  I love the twists and layers.


----------

